# Canon A60 VS Olympus C460



## Akimoto (22. März 2004)

Hallo ,
ich grüsse alle Digitalisten.........
Ich habe ein folgenschweres Entscheidungsproblem........( nein keine Frau)
Diesmal eine von beiden o.g. Kameras.
Ich bin hin und her am überlegen welche ich nehmen soll..... ?
Ich kann die Olympus für 170,- Euro bekommen, und die Canon kostet ja bekantlich auch nur noch 149,- Euro.
Allerdings hat die Canon bis auf die Pixelanzahl (2,1Millionen vs 4 Millionen) nur Vorteile gegenüber der Olympus....(4 Batterien ,manuellen Zoom ,nur um einige zu nennen).

Welche soll ich nehmen.....auf die 20,-Euro kommt es nicht am, kommt es auf die Anzahl der Pixel an ? Oder kann man das vernachlässigen ?
Ich hatte die Canon 2 Tage zur Probe und muss sagen...... Toll.

Allerdings hatte die einen Fehler, ich hatte weisse Schatten auf den Aufnahmen mit Tageslicht ? Egal aus welchem Winkel und mit welcher Einstellung........
Ich habe ein helles Blatt Papier auf den dunklen Teppich gelegt, und egal aus welchem Winkel, immer hatte ich einen hellen Schaten rechts oder Links von dem Blatt.....................

Ok, sagt mir bitte was ich machen soll  Ich verzweifle noch...Ich stöbere schon seit Tagen durch Google, finde aber keine brauchbare Entscheidungshilfe ?

Gruss Achim


----------



## Barlex (22. März 2004)

Hi Akimoto,

da ich "nur" die A40 hab kann ich nur etwas zu Canon allgemein sagen. Ob das größere CCD wirklich ein Vorteil ist hängt von deiner Nutzung ab. Wenn du sowie so nur auf normalen Photoformat bleibst und keine DIN A4 Ausdrucke machen möchtest, dann reichen 2,1 voll.
Des Weiteren muß ich sagen, dass die Canon einfach von Aufbau her sehr gut ist. Ich habe zum Vergleich eine Panasonic FZ2 ( auch 2 MegaP.) hier. Meiner Meinung nach kann es die mit der Canon, was die Bedienung angeht und die Bilder nicht aufnehmen.
Aber, wie gesagt, das ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Vitalis (22. März 2004)

Hi Barlex,
wenn Du Papier-Fotos in guter Qualität auf 13x18cm bis A4 haben möchtest, dann bringen 4 Megapixel einen großen Vorteil. Für 10x15 und evtl. noch 13x18 reichen die 2MP der A60. Von weißen Flecken können andere A60-Besitzer nichts berichten, ich selber kann Dir dazu nichts sagen.

Canon-Digicams haben natürlich immer eine sehr gute (Bild-)Qualität und Ausstattung, da können andere Hersteller oft nicht mithalten. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dieser Olympus aussieht.
Übrigens ist die Olympus noch gar nicht draußen. Woher weißt Du wieviel sie kosten wird?

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Akimoto (22. März 2004)

Doch,

die Olympus wird bereits verkauft.. Kostet zwischen 250,- bis 300,- Euro.
Also das doppelte von der Canon.......

Wie gesagt, ich dachte weniger an A4 Photos, und das Zubejör für die Canon ist auch reichhaltiger, Obektive,Filter...... all das hat Olympus nicht.
Auch habe ich eben gesehen das man bei der Olympus  Zoom nicht manuell verstellen kann......... Deswegen stellt sich also NUR die Frage,
lohnt sich die Anzahl der Pixel bei normalen Foto´s ?

Die Bilder die ich bisher von der Canon von Leuten gesehen habe die diese im Internet veröffentlich haben waren schon faszinierend.

Über die C-460 gibt es nicht so viel, da diese ja erst neu auf dem Markt ist.

Aber ich denke auch das ich zur A60 tendiere.........und hoffe das dieser "Fehler"  bei der nächsten nicht mehr vorhanden ist.

Gruss Achim


----------



## Vitalis (23. März 2004)

Wie gesagt, die Kameras der Canon A-Serie sind wirklich sehr gut, gerade auch in der Bildqualität. Für "normale" Fotos (10x15) reichen 2 Megapixel und 4 bringen hier keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (23. März 2004)

Ich habe selbst die A60 und bin echt zufrieden damit. Vor allem finde ich gut, daß man sehr viel manuelle Eingriffsmöglichkeiten hat.

Die Frage nach den Megapixeln wurde ja schon besprochen. 

Mein Fazit: Wenn Du mehr als "nur" Schnappschüsse machen willst, solltest Du auf alle Fälle die A60 nehmen.


Dunsti


----------

